# Boas > Tree Boas >  Beginner Arboreal Snakes?

## Kilo

What would be the perfect arboreal snake to start with if I where to want one?

----------


## CraigC

What ever interests you the most in non-venomous arboreals. But make sure you do exhaustive research and have the environment set up and running for a month or so without problems before getting the snake.

Craig

----------


## Kilo

So pretty much there is no beginner arboreal huh  :Razz: ? There all intermediate. I probably will not be obtaining one anytime this year but I thought I would ask. Thanks for your time!

----------


## CraigC

I always liked the standard argument, in all it's falicy, that if you are interested in emerald tree boas to start with an amazon tree boa. They have entirely different dispositions. I have heard of more bites from amazons than from emeralds by a long shot. The standard argument states that atbs are more forgiving of husbandry errors. IMO, that's hog wash. After some discussion it really boiled down to "better to lose a $50.00 animal than a $500.00 animal". I would put any of my emeralds up against any "easy to keep" species as far as hardyness goes. Once the environmental parameter are met and you are dealing with a healthy animal from the get go, smooth sailing ahead! LOL

Craig

----------


## TekWarren

I enjoy my ATB very much, and I'll fall right into the stereotypical thinking he described. I have actually always wanted a GTP but was afraid of the cost and my inexperience with arboreal's. I didn't really think to much of ATB's until I started seeing the wonderful colors and patterns that where out there. I was always seeing drab looking patterns or the "Halloween's". After talking with a somewhat local breeder I ended up buying a sweet looking yellow/orange-ish ATB from him. Like Craig said it was like $65 compared to GTP's that go for around $300+ Now that I've had the little guy a while and have researched even more I think I'll like keeping ATB's and not having one as "just" a stepping stone to something else. Not all arboreal's have the same requirements but...I still think *some* experience and knowledge can be obtained by keeping something on the lower end of the price scale. I think its just like anything else, do your research, talk to people, and check out other setups.

----------


## Schlyne

ATB's or carpet pythons are often recommended as a "step up" snake into true aboreals.

If you can deal with the somewhat snappy temperament, a radiated ratsnake might also make a decent starter arboreal.  

If I had to take my radiated ratsnake out when she's in shed, I have to use a hook as she strikes at everything when she can't see.

----------


## bigballs

kilo, based on your signature it looks like you have a lot of experience with snakes.  as long as you do your research on the species that you want, i'm sure you can handle most aboreals out there.

----------


## CraigC

Ah you see, I am biased in my choice. I don't like ATB's and would not spend a dime on something that I have no interest in. That wouldn't be fair to the animal. I have spent almost $3000.00 on an individual emerald (amazon basin) with no regrets or fear that it would drop dead with the slightest husbandry error. When I returned to herps after almost 20 years, I chose emeralds as my first arboreal. Price should never be an issue as a $50.00 snake should receive the same care as a $500.00 snake. It is all in your attitude and making sure you provide the right environmental needs. Arboreals generally require more initial expense to get set up properly than other species. My pet peeve is those folks who acquire the animal and then start asking questions about care. IMO, when you deal with ETB's, the first choice should be a well established CBB animal. Imports should be left to the more experienced who understand the risk involved and are willing to accept it. Yes you can kill a well established CBB animal, but you really have to work at it. Reputable breeders will be there to answer your questions after the sale.

If you don't understand where I'm coming from, ask Matt Lerer (The Cleaner). We both have a similar philosophy, although he does like ATB's! LOL

Craig

----------


## TekWarren

Well said Craig!

----------


## bigballs

yeyeye nothing more to say!!!

----------


## ~Greenman~

You might consider a semi arboreal too. JCP's seem to be a good stepping stone into arboreals.

I do have to agree with the others though, just study the crap out of whatever snake you are going to get and get the enclosure and conditions right. The hardest part to keeping them is getting the enclosure right before you even get the snake.

----------

